# [SOLVED] Kadu 6.0 + PowerKasu, czy ktoś zainstalował ??

## d0b

witam 

czy ktoś instalował kadu 0.6 i dodatek PowerKadu ?? pytam się gdyż opisy na stronach powerkadu są chyba nie aktualne gdyż serwer http://obeny.obeny.net/ w ogóle ie istnieje. Może ktoś wie jak zainstalować samo PowerKadu, gdyż Kadu 0.6 pobrałem i odpaliłem, ale nie mam pojęcia jak załadować dodatkowe moduły. pobrałem PK z http://www.kadu.net/~patryk/powerkadu/ ale nie wiem jak to zgrać z moją instalacją kadu.

PozdroLast edited by d0b on Wed Jul 02, 2008 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam kadu 0.6.0.1 z powerkadu. Wszystko instalowane ze źródeł ze strony projektu. Wszystkko ładnie się kompilowało i ściągało.

----------

## mziab

Powerkadu jest też w Roslin Uberlay. Po co sobie komplikować życie?  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Bo instalując ze źródełem ze strony, za pomocą ich instalatora mam większą kontrole nad tym co mi się zainstaluje a co nie.

----------

## mziab

A konkretnie czego chciałbyś na przykład nie instalować? Najwyżej dorobi się flagi USE. Zresztą, kadu-powerkadu to meta-ebuild wciągający poszczególne moduły. Nie ma więc problemu, żeby zainstalować pojedyncze moduły.

----------

## d0b

to znaczy się mam Kadu w wersji 0.6, ze strony kadu, dla wersji Gentoo, instalacja OK , bez problemu , lecz nie mam pojęcia jak zainstalować PK ... po ściągnięciu paczki ze strony http://www.kadu.net/~patryk/powerkadu/ i rozpakowaniu, mam folder w którym jest masa plików .h i .cpp i nie mam pojęcia jak i co zrobić, żadnego instalatora, jakieś make lub coś podobnego, nic... może pobieram nie właściwą paczkę , może jest jakieś inne źródło, gdzie jest prawidłowa paczka z PK ?? a jak nie to to gdzie należy skopiować te wszystkie pliki żeby to zatrybiło ?? bo ja skopiowałem do katalogu kadu/modules ale nie działa.

----------

## canis_lupus

z tego co pamietam to: 

1. ściągasz źródła kadu

2. sciągasz źródła wtyczki 

3. kopiujesz żródła wtyczki do źródeł kadu

4. kompilujesz całość

5. kopiujesz skompilowana wtyczkę tam gdzie trzeba. 

Wszystko jest opisane na stronie kadu.

----------

## d0b

poczytałem dogłębniej na stronie i znalazłem opis jak mniej więcej dokonać kompilacji, tyle tylko że po skopiowaniu źródła PK do katalogu /modules i zapodaniu kompilacji wywala mi taki błąd jak dojdzie do PK 

```
>>> Compiling powerkadu module ...

    [LDFLAGS="", CXXFLAGS=""]

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

make[3]: `powerkadu/powerkadu_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/word_fix_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/translator_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/cmdline_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/cmdline_hint_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/anonymous_check_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/infos_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/infos_dialog_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/ekg_cmds_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/antistring_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/i_hide_from_u_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/i_hide_from_u_list_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/autostatus_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/split_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/auto_hide_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/cenzor_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/about_dialog_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/power_status_changer_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/powerkadu_link_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/parser_extender_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: `powerkadu/power_notification_moc.cpp' jest aktualne.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

generating dependency file for powerkadu/power_notification_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/parser_extender_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/powerkadu_link_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/power_status_changer_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/about_dialog_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/cenzor_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/auto_hide_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/split_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/autostatus_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/i_hide_from_u_list_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/i_hide_from_u_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/antistring_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/ekg_cmds_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/infos_dialog_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/infos_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/anonymous_check_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/cmdline_hint_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/cmdline_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/translator_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/word_fix_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/powerkadu_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/powerkadu_link.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/power_status_changer.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/about_dialog.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/infos_list_view_item.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/infos_dialog.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/infos.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/cmdline_hist.cpp

generating dependency file for powerkadu/translator.cpp

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

compiling file powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:34:27: error: config_dialog.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp: In constructor 'PowerKadu::PowerKadu()':

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:73: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:73: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:74: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:74: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:74: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:74: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:75: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:75: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:77: error: cannot convert 'QColor' to 'int' in initialization

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:78: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:78: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:78: error: redeclaration of 'int addColorButton'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:75: error: 'int addColorButton' previously declared here

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:68: warning: unused variable 'registerSlotOnCreateTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:69: warning: unused variable 'registerSlotOnCloseTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:70: warning: unused variable 'registerSlotOnApplyTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:72: warning: unused variable 'addTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:73: warning: unused variable 'addVGroupBox'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:75: warning: unused variable 'addColorButton'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp: In destructor 'virtual PowerKadu::~PowerKadu()':

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:115: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:115: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:115: error: redeclaration of 'int removeControl'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: 'int removeControl' previously declared here

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:116: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:116: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:116: error: redeclaration of 'int removeControl'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: error: 'int removeControl' previously declared here

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:117: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:117: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:117: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: error: 'ConfigDialog' has not been declared

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: error: invalid type in declaration before '(' token

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: warning: left-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: warning: right-hand operand of comma has no effect

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'int'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:114: warning: unused variable 'removeControl'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:117: warning: unused variable 'removeTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:119: warning: unused variable 'unregisterSlotOnApplyTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:120: warning: unused variable 'unregisterSlotOnCloseTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:121: warning: unused variable 'unregisterSlotOnCreateTab'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp: In member function 'void PowerKadu::showPkMsg(Chat*, QString)':

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:298: error: 'ChatColors' was not declared in this scope

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:298: error: expected `;' before 'chatColors'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:299: error: 'chatColors' was not declared in this scope

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:303: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct Chat'

powerkadu/powerkadu.h:21: error: forward declaration of 'struct Chat'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp: In member function 'void PowerKadu::showPkMsg(UserGroup*, QString)':

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:310: error: 'class ChatManager' has no member named 'findChat'

make[3]: *** [powerkadu/powerkadu.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [module_powerkadu] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/Desktop/kadu-0.6.0.1/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

Instalacja nie powiodła się (na etapie make)

```

Może pamiętasz jaką wersję PK używasz ??

----------

## canis_lupus

Aktualną... 2.0.4

----------

## d0b

ja mam ze strony http://www.kadu.net/~patryk/powerkadu/ ale i tak ta najnowsza jest z 2007 roku więc nie_wiem czy to dobra, ale na stronie kadu jest oficjalny odnośnik właśnie tam więc cóż... trudno dam sobie siana i chyba powrócę do 0.5 

dzięki za rady, pozdrawiam

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## canis_lupus

Może po prostu skompiluj ze źródeł zamieszczonych na stronie? Tam jest konfigurator modułów. Wszystko pięknie działa.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Powerkadu jest też w Roslin Uberlay. Po co sobie komplikować życie? :)

 

----------

## d0b

cóż miałem problem z laymanem, lecz już go rozwiązałem i pobrałem z Roslin Uberlay kadu i wszelkie potrzebne składniki, gdyż niestety ze strony kadu nie mogłem skompilować kadu 0.6 łącznie z PK

dzięki za wszelkie informacje, jak zawsze pomogliście  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

